# Check engine light+service traction control+service stabilitak



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't say I've heard about the accel while braking. That's certainly different.

The fan blows on high, for example, with a coolant flow/level issue. The Traction and Stabilitrak messgaes are because the systems have been disabled from your ECM code. Once the ECM issue is fixed, Traction and Stabilitrak functionality will return to normal.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Get that code read. Otherwise, we're starting off with wild guesses instead of specific recommendations.


----------



## Mcrutchf (Mar 15, 2013)

I just had water pump replaced and topped off isn't that where coolant comes from?


Code reader said o2 too lean. They said I had some faulty gasket. But the stabilitrack and traction just came on about an hour ago


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Any mods to the car?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

How soon after the water pump replacement did the new code happen? And, did they replace the thermostat? The fans coming on have me guessing that there's still something funny with the cooling system. Not sure how a water pump replacement would throw a lean code, though.


----------



## TOOBLUE (Mar 10, 2013)

Mcrutchf said:


> Code reader said o2 too lean. They said I had some faulty gasket. But the stabilitrack and traction just came on about an hour ago


Was this the code you read (o2 too lean) with the recent stabilitrack / traction lights or was the O2 lean resolved with the replaced faulty gasket? Roger


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mcrutchf said:


> I have a 2012 cruze Eco. My check engine light came on they replaced water pump. The light came on again. My car tries to accelerate sometimes when my foots in the brake.
> 
> Today I heard some fan blowing really loud. 2 error messages came on the console. Service traction and service stabilitak. Anyone had similar problem? How was it fixed?


Ooh No! Sorry to hear that. Have you had a chance to take it into a dealer yet? I can locate one and set up an appointment for you. Let me know

Crystal
GM Customer Care


----------

